# Samplecast #40 out now with "Barrage" review, bargains, freebies and more



## reutunes (Mar 25, 2017)

The final show in this series of The Samplecast - and it's a big one! This week, a review of Hidden Path Audio's "Barrage", a sample library giveaway, bargains, news and much more.

Don't forget about the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-40/ (podcast) - it's an extended version of the show with more chat, music, product demos and the full composer interview. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Sonespheres 1 : Distance – Soundiron
Studio Steel Drum – 8DIO
Dronar Live Strings Module – Gothic Instruments
http://bit.ly/2mP109G (Modularium – Particular Sound)
Scatter – Mode Audio
Outlook – Mode Audio
http://bit.ly/2nci0tT (Layer Synthesis Project : Origin – Spaectrum Arts)
http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (I Like Big Booms – The Samplecast)
Free Orchestral Chords – Sonuscore
Barrage – Hidden Path Audio
http://bit.ly/9euro_zither (Cinematic Zither – Sampletraxx)
Realivox Ladies – Realitone (via Audio Plugin Deals)
http://bit.ly/2nm0TWY (Kontakt Hub Deals)
MenuBUS


----------

